

iMeme (meme generator for Mac OS X) - hnbascht
http://www.michaelfogleman.com/memes/

======
martythemaniak
Why would someone use this instead of quickmeme.com?

~~~
jamesu
To me this seems to be much faster and easier to use than quickmeme.com

------
msinghai
Another site down!

------
wavephorm
Desktop software specific to one platform? Wow, it's been a while since I've
seen that.

~~~
frou_dh
I'm confused because you seem to be insinuating that fully native applications
are bad thing, and much rarer than they actually are.

This meme thing is obviously daft, but I'll be very sad if I'm forced in to
using compromised cross-platform apps or web-apps for everything.

~~~
rplnt
What compromises do you have in mind? I could think of some, but I don't
remember (as I could forget) any product that would lack something only
because of its "multiplatformity".

~~~
frou_dh
Isn't it obvious that a GUI application that has to bend to the conventions of
multiple platforms will be, at best, on par, but likely worse, than had it
been designed for a specific platform?

(Again, I'm not talking about this daft meme thing :))

~~~
rplnt
I was trying to think too much about it. So right, GUI. But there is too few
true multiplatform applications anyway. You do have ports for different
platforms and those ports can each use appropriate gui toolkit.

~~~
frou_dh
Yeah. I love it when companies put out a versions of a product that look and
feel distinct and standalone on each platform.

Though IMO some apps do get away with being uniformly alien everywhere, for
example Spotify. Can't put my finger on why.

